# Newly weaned tiel won't stop crying



## anita

I need some advice. I have a 9 week old cockatiel that I stopped hand-feeding 4 days ago. He is eating lots of good foods (seed, millet, veggies, pellets). His weight is also steady. The problem is that in the evening, he does his "baby call" almost constantly when he is around me. When my boyfriend takes him or if I put him in his cage or with some toys, he's fine. He also called very loudly when I leave the room. 

Why is he doing the baby calling? Why does he only do it to me? Does he want more food? Is it separation anxiety?


----------



## cinnamon

He is bonded to you. Hold him a bit to comfort him before you put him to bed. We have a new tiel thats a few weeks older and she cries some. i just give her some time with me and then give her some millet and bed time. Your baby will get through it. Lucky you to have one that wants you!


----------



## roxy culver

The one I bought for my sister does the same...it's a security thing. He associates making that call with you coming to him so ihe knows if he cries you will come. He just wants some love and attention and it'll be fine.


----------



## Siobhan

Sounds like he's still a baby and wants his mama, so pick him up and snuggle as you would a human baby.


----------



## Jackie

I think it's kind of cute that he crys for you. I had 4 babies that I was hand feeding all at the same time and they all did it.  I would be cuddling them all at the same time. Hubby made up a play gym that we sat on the floor beside us at evening time. Then they were fine and were happy to perch there watching TV with us. They still got their cuddles though. Just a suggestion. 
Part of the pleasure in hand raising I find is their dependence on us. You are his Mummy and if he feels secure now he will mature into a loving loyal pet. Enjoy


----------



## roxy culver

My sister's (Hubby calls her Frostbite) will cry till we hold her and when we first got her she would eat seed right out of my hand. It's a joy to have them so dependent on you, it really shows how much they trust us. Enjoy it, he might become a butt head as he gets older lol.


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS

*For me that's a blessing! That's why I love pets! You feel so important when they just want to be with you!

When I mad and I don't want to talk to nobody, they look at you and cry but I can't resist those inocent's eyes telling you "I need you mommy" "I feel lonely" and of course "Hurry up and give me food slave!" 

The last one is just a joke! LOL!

When he gets older he will be your joy because instead of criying he will be singing and dancing just for you!*


----------

